# MS Sandnes



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi all! I am currently attempting to scratchbuild a working model of the lovely little Norwegian ship, Sandnes, currently based at Stavanger in Norway.

I have had to design my own plans, based on about a dozen photos that I have managed to download of her.

With the hull nearing completion, I'm wondering if anyone on this site may have, or be in a position that they may be able to get some deck photos highlighting things such as mast and crane details, winches and ventilators.
My photos of her are just not close enough, or from an angle that allow me to be sure where to place what pieces.

Any assistance would sure be appreciated
Cheers John


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like a "Jebsens" ship so try contacting their office in Bergen they might be of help


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

John,

'Sandnes' is owned by Ryfylke Dampskibbsselskab AS, Stavanger. The vessel has a website, http://www.mssandnes.no/
The site is in Norwegian but can be translated, and apart from all sorts of info has a contact page. An enquiry to the owners will hopefully solve your problem.

Dennis.


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks lakercapt and exsailor. I have contacted the site via your link exsailor. Looking possible!
Cheers John


----------



## mcwee (Oct 23, 2005)

A lovely looking little ship, would make a great model, good luck with it.

rgds Craig


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

What a shame nobody will reply from the company sites. Oh well- keep perservering! LoL


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Perhaps you could try a letter to one of those: 
Lisa Benson Bibliotekleder 24 11 41 61 [email protected] 
Per Gisle Galåen Bibliotekar 24 11 41 62 [email protected] 
These are the librarians at Norwegian Maritime Museum (the leader first). They will at least be able to correspond with you in English, and if not posessing material on their own, perhaps be able to direct your search in more profitable directions.


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Many thanks Stein. I will try them soon.
Cheers John


----------

